# meine mixes



## panzer000 (29. Juni 2013)

mein aktuellster  Hands Up Mix 18 - YouTube

mein kanal: 

DJ Tobi - YouTube

bitte komis da lassen 

das mit den wellen hab ich heute das erst mal gemacht und würd nicht perfekt sein


----------



## vinyard (29. Juni 2013)

Könntest du mir mal ne Tracklist schicken ??? ansonsten nicht schlecht aber HARDSTYLE WILL NEVER DIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


aber es gibt auch manche gute handsUBBBB mixes


----------



## Unbr3akable (29. Juni 2013)

Hardcore ftw


----------



## vinyard (29. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Hardcore ftw




TEILS paul elstak FTW <)


----------



## panzer000 (30. Juni 2013)

von welchen mix bitte


----------



## panzer000 (30. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2nbV7A6DVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (5. Juli 2013)

neuer mix 
neue effekte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DlwU5c6UOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (6. Juli 2013)

meinung zu den efekkten bitte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoY3GJzpKj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## UP2TO (12. Juli 2013)

*Nicht Schlecht aber...*

Für einen Anfänger, der du wahrscheinlich noch bist, nicht schlecht! Aber such dir die Lieder etwas besser aus mit denen du mixt, achte auf BPM und ähnliche Sachen ... Ich beobachte weiterhin deinen Channel und hoffe das noch ein bisschen mehr kommt. 
MfG.  UP2TO


----------



## panzer000 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
danke ja anfänger könnte noch hinkommen mach das seit fast 2 Monaten  

Hier mal der Mix von heute  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJUTT2Y5igs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zjvp1qHbT_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bitte meinung und abonieren 
danke


----------



## panzer000 (19. Juli 2013)

hands up 24 - YouTube


----------



## panzer000 (22. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mW70Cc0Dpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (25. Juli 2013)

Hands up 25 Sommer Spizial Mix 45 min - YouTube


----------



## panzer000 (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZOFOLhrYrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (4. Oktober 2013)

Neuer MIX





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0Y55O-9MDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (20. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKn5iV-V35Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (27. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=np5W7VBvekM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## panzer000 (24. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85MYUy75pqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

Solltest du dir mal anschauen

Nutzerfragen - Musik : Remixe : Urheberrechtsverletzungen - Kanzlei Wilde Beuger & Solmecke Köln - YouTube


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

Ist auch irgendwie so eine Grauzone, oder? Ich blick da langsam eh nicht mehr durch was man darf und was nicht...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

Naja wenn bekommt eh YT eine auf den Deckel nicht du.


----------

